
Show HN: Tempomat, a CI Monitoring Tool - oscar_franco13
https://tempomat.dev
======
oscar_franco13
Woke up with the idea of a small native mac app, how hard can it be? I had
been using CCMenu extensively for quite some period of time, but it has many
shortcomings, one of them is not being able to monitor other branches than
master, it also only shows a very simple status.

Tempomat is a tiny, fast and secure menu bar app to monitor your continuous
integration pipelines for your software projects, you just add a token and the
app takes care of the rest.

Features ======

\- Observe all the projects and all the branches different CI systems, easily
tell which branches are building, have failed or succeeded. \- Visualize on
which step a build has failed \- Receive a notification when a branch fails to
build. \- Trigger a build right from your desktop.

Upcoming features ==============

\- More CI systems: currently only CircleCI and AppCenter are supported but
more will come \- More actions on branches/repositories \- Blacklist
branches/repositories

Give it a try! I promise you won't be disappointed!

~~~
shipit
Hey Oscar- this is super neat! I'm working on a CI tool as well, are you
planning to publish 3rd party integration details? That'll be super cool!

~~~
oscar_franco13
I would like to keep the tool as simple as possible, but I'm not sure what
details you mean, maybe if you can explain it to me a bit more in a email we
can flesh out the idea?

------
jsumrall
Neat! Will check it out when it supports Travis CI.

Currently using ccmenu, and I can get it set up for all my branches just fine
(Need to manually adjust the url to match the branch exposed in Travis CI).
(Thanks Thoughtworks for making it!)

~~~
oscar_franco13
If you can give me your email I can send you an email once TravisCI is
supported :)

------
isaacsanders
Excited to use this when it supports Concourse CI with Authentication.

~~~
oscar_franco13
I never heard of Concourse but I definitely check it out

------
atoreno
Love the menu bar app style

